# Fridge rules when on ferry to Spain.



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

Thinking of taking the Bilbao ferry instead of driving, what are the rules regarding leaving the fridge on.
Regards. John


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Might be worth giving the ferry company a call and asking them? They'll have the best info, surely.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Pretty universal on ferries, they ask / expect gas to be turned off no naked flames etc. 
Some long duration crossings will supply you with hook up if requested, as suggested above contact the ferry company.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

You can't use the fridge on any ferry or tunnel crossing.It doesn't really matter on the tunnel or Dover ferry crossing if you keep the door shut.If using a long route like this why not travel with the fridge empty and stock up at a supermarket in Spain on arrival.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If you have a fridge which runs on the leisure battery I see no reason why it could not be used. However, as others have said, check with the ferry company first.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Unless it's a compressor fridge, if you left it on the leisure battery for a crossing like that you wouldn't have much of a leisure battery left when you got there.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Unless it's a compressor fridge, if you left it on the leisure battery for a crossing like that you wouldn't have much of a leisure battery left when you got there.


No different to wildcamping when the fridge will last a couple of days without charge.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

A 3-way absorbtion fridge on 12v?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Stanner said:


> A 3-way absorbtion fridge on 12v?


A compressor fridge.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We have made this trip several times.

Fridge and freezer to maximum for as long as possible prior to boarding. Make sure both are as full as possible with very cold food. 

Never had a problem. Everything in good order on arrival.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I think, if you get on the open deck, that may be okay.

Has anyone ever asked BF for an EHU?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK, a couple of things that I am aware of....

there are no EHU points available for MH, only 440v ones used for lorries apparently

a 12v absorption fridge uses about 8 amps for the older ones and about 14 for the newest, largest Dometic with freezer.

Compressor fridges use much less - of the order of 0.5a I believe but am not certain about.....

When we have used the Plymouth - Santander route we have chilled as hard as possible on EHU for 48 hours before (we were parked waiting), and filled the freezer with as much frozen stuff as possible, but not ice cream. We also put several 4 pint milk bottles 3/4 full into the domestic freezer before leaving home and used those the keep it all cold. It can be skimmed milk - that defrosts OK IMO, but water is OK then ditch the bottles on arrival.

The last time we did it, the temperature outside was well over 40C and we were stopped on the car deck for 3 hours as someone had lost the keys to a brand new Range Rover parked sideways on the ramp..... so no motor or cooling was available (for us or the fridge) until they brought a crane in to lift it onto the quay (I bet that cost him a bit.....)

Once we had driven for an hour with the fridge on 12v we checked and most of the frozen water was still ice, the fridge was VERY cold inside - it worked very well.

So we use that for the longest crossings and less for shorter ones.... but no EHU's even though we asked in advance, so if anyone gets one I would be very interested.....

Dave

this thread has more info and a useful link - it suggests that compressor fridges average about 0.6a so I was close.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2374417.html#2374417


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mike48 said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > A 3-way absorbtion fridge on 12v?
> ...


Ahhh so - A very different creature from the 3 way fridges this post is talking about.

A 3 way fridge would not last much more than 12 hours on a leisure battery, even if you could by-pass the relay to let it work without the engine running.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Most ferry port are in large cities or towns, these have supermarkets!  
There are many canned versions of popular foods and long life milk, soups and even pot noodles.
You won't starve before you suss out where fresh victuals can be bought.
Travel across the briny with an empty fridge and stock up local when you arrive.


----------



## 631MTT (Feb 13, 2011)

*EHU on BF*

Speak with BF when booking and advise that you wish a hook up

If not already all spoken for and one is available

They will board you in such a position that a hook up can be used - extension lead may be needed - not supplied by BF but happy that you use your own

Hook ups are available in conventional 240 volt with standard 16 amp plugs

Most BF ships carry a selection of adapters / spares

Source of info: BF ship's electrician on a recent crossing when faced with this dilemma

631 MTT

PS - please do not pinch my hook up on my crossing to Spain


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

Mike48 said:


> If you have a fridge which runs on the leisure battery I see no reason why it could not be used. However, as others have said, check with the ferry company first.


A motorhome fridge is only designed to run on 12 volt when the engine is running and if wired direct to the battery would drag it down in a matter of hours .
Any Coach built , A class Motorhome or professional panel van conversion will be wired this way .
If a conventional Motorhome / caravan fridge is wired to run directly from its leisure battery it is wired incorrectly


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As said before and elsewhere, most fridges are of the absorption type and use between 8 and 14a constantly, they have no thermostat so run continuously.

Some are compressor type fridges which do use a thermostat, when running they use about 2.7a but virtually nothing when not, their overall average consumption is reported as 0.6a so that could run on a leisure battery without flattening it in a few hours....

Most absorption ones are wired via a relay which stops current going to the fridge unless the alternator is putting out more than is required.

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> Mike48 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a fridge which runs on the leisure battery I see no reason why it could not be used. However, as others have said, check with the ferry company first.
> ...


I had assumed the original poster was referring to a compressor fridge. Clearly any other kind of fridge would be unsuitable unless connected to the mains.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> Mike48 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a fridge which runs on the leisure battery I see no reason why it could not be used. However, as others have said, check with the ferry company first.
> ...


We did have a Frankia with Schaudt elektroblok. That allowed us to use the fridge on 12v without the engine running. We did have 3 x 180ah batteries when we did use this mind. So, around 270ah available.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I'm with others who say travel with as empty a fridge as possible and stop worrying. Why would you want to stuff your fridge full of probably poor quality English food when you can get better and fresher and cheaper in Spain?


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh dear.
Am I the only one to have always left my fridge freezer alone whenever I have used the ferries?!
Left it on in other words.
Never been asked about it.
I do have an under slung gas tank, therefore no bottles, plus a fully automatic fridge.
Should I hang my head in shame?
Paul


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> Propane and butane carried for private use must not exceed 47kg (the gas supply should be shut off at the cylinders), and all cylinders should be adequately secured against the movement of the ship, away from sources of ignition and heat.


From.........

https://www.poferriesfreight.com/fr...help_FAQs_dangerous_goods_dangerous_goods.htm

and then again I'd like to see DFDS try to enforce this condition of carriage


> Bottled Gas Cylinders & Fuel
> If you have bottled gas cylinders, please advise staff at check-in. Cylinders must be handed to the ship's crew. Petrol tanks* may be full, but fuel in separate containers is not permitted.


From

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/customer-service/passenger-information/

* What about diesel tanks????? :roll:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> I'd like to see DFDS try to enforce this condition of carriage
> 
> 
> > Bottled Gas Cylinders & Fuel
> ...


But elsewhere DFDS say this............



> Vehicles with permits are allowed to carry a maximum of 47 kg
> of gas bottles. During the crossing the gas bottles will need to be
> disconnected and turned off.


http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/Documents/DFDS-Seaways-Booking-Terms-and-Conditions-01-04-2014.pdf

so which do they mean, the first or the second instruction?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The two instructions refer to two different types of containers.
Gas bottles are those that motorhomes use.
Gas cylinders are those that are also called cartridges.

I think!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Given the current state of our roads, where potholes are likely to cause probably as much banging and crashing and movements as a rough sea, how many explosions caused by gas mishaps on Motorhomes have there been?

I refuse to believe that EVERY Motorhomer turns off and disconnects his gas connections when moving.

If there is a fire, for whatever reason, gas containers of any type will probably explode...disconnected or not....as witness various severe fires over the last few years when industrial gas cylinders have gone up.

Paul


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> The two instructions refer to two different types of containers.
> Gas bottles are those that motorhomes use.
> Gas cylinders are those that are also called cartridges.
> 
> I think!


Nope in this http://www.calor.co.uk/help-and-advice/customer-services/cylinder-exchange-policy their gas BOTTLE exchange policy Calor also refer to them as cylinders.

As in a "CYLINDER refill agreement".

The little ones are known as CANISTERS (as in Camping Gaz canister) and the ferry companies do not refer to them at all.

Just pick the rule that suits you and stick to it. :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Anyways.... Never been on a ferry yet that checks gas containers. Whether their on,off or exceed the recommended capacity.
Even the Tunnel has stopped taping up the gas locker door after its been inspected.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have been checked TWICE - both times at Plymouth...... on our way to Roscoff,

it seems to be done in the checking shed you have to drive through there, they seem to pick one vehicle every now and then and go over them with mirrors, having the driver (but only the driver) checked by walking through a scanner and looking inside cupboards in case we were smuggling any would be immigrants back to France.....

We got checked once at Calais but only for places to hide stowaways - the numpty asked US where we would hide someone and checked inside the fridge..... but they didn't check the gas then.....

They obviously use people of the highest calibre for such tasks and they were Brits not French......

Dave


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

We do as mentioned above and when bringing items back. You can use some standard icepacks in the freezer section of the fridge if you have one and if you have nothing else to keep there. Pack the fridge to reduce air space with water bottles if necessary or even an old icecream container filled with water and even part filed and frozen in the domestic fridge before you go. We also find it gets colder quicker if run on gas on the way back. Run the fridge on gas on the quayside until as close as possible to the call up for boarding. Never had an issue with this technique and we take the longer Scandinavian crossings (where there is some advantage to save some money on certain types of food) as well as Northern Spain. Always been cold in fridge when we check on the other side!

Steve


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

oldenstar said:


> Given the current state of our roads, where potholes are likely to cause probably as much banging and crashing and movements as a rough sea, how many explosions caused by gas mishaps on Motorhomes have there been?
> 
> I refuse to believe that EVERY Motorhomer turns off and disconnects his gas connections when moving.
> 
> ...


Doesn't alter the fact that ferry company's ban the use of gas appliances when at sea and expect all gas cyclinders to be switched of.
But then there are some who think the rules do not apply to them


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I agree with that last comment. The attitude that rules and regulations only apply to others really bugs me, whether it's parking on double yellow lines or allowing dogs to foul the pavement etc etc.

Re the fridge, our plan is empty outward, full inward, run on gas as long as possible while waiting, as described above. And don't get hung up about it.


----------

